# Touch Disease



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

http://fortune.com/2016/08/30/apple-touch-disease-lawsuit/

http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/234661-the-iphone-6s-touch-disease-is-spreading-now-the-largest-problem-reported-to-apple-stores

http://bgr.com/2016/08/26/iphone-touch-disease-iphone-6-plus-bendgate-how-to-fix/

Touch Disease! Any one get this yet? It's only for 6 and 6+ (not s). I have a 6+ and had planned on keeping my phone for a good five years, but now....Who knows how long it will last. I haven't had any symptoms yet (gray line across top is the first) thank goodness and I do generally keep it in a sturdy case and never in my back pocket (two things to help prevent, so I've read) but they say in the long run it could very well happen anyway.

Right now the only solution is to find an independent who will fix it (and thus void any warranty) or Apple will sell you a refurb that will just develop the same problem. Apple seems to be ignoring this, hence the lawsuit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pickett said:


> http://fortune.com/2016/08/30/apple-touch-disease-lawsuit/
> .
> 
> Right now the only solution is to find an independent who will fix it (and thus void any warranty) or Apple will sell you a refurb that will just develop the same problem. Apple seems to be ignoring this, hence the lawsuit.


If it crops up while the phone is under warranty, you are golden as Apple should fix it. My impression (based strictly on a few web articles though) is that unfortunate, the problem doesn't usually crop up till the phone is out of warranty. I'm whistling through the dark that my 6S+ won't develop the same problem. I've not seen anything confirming that we don't have the same faulty controller mounting! Or maybe this would be a good excuse to just get an iPhone 7!


----------

